# ya just gotta love it



## minn.bill (Jan 17, 2008)

when a plan comes together. last wk i took 2 small(3lbs ) venison roasts and injected them with a sugar cure from curlyes sausage kitchen.let them sit for 7 days and threw them in the smoke vault today for the best dried beef(venison)i've had in years
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 the vault worked wonders today /starting out at 8 below and ending at10 above.i smoked them for 1 hr at 130deg went up to 150and added smoke for 2 hrs.went up to 190 and finished them to an internal temp of 150. and yes once again my belly will hurt


----------



## gramason (Jan 17, 2008)

Sure looks good.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW sounds great glad to hear that someone else isn't scared to cook outside when it's below zero out.  the are calling for a high tomorrow of 2 and going to try to smoke my first batch of snack sticks  wish me luck, i'm gona need it!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great bill!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sparky, good luck with the sticks.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow!  I had venison dried beef before and loved it.  I thought the process of drying would be longer than what you explained.  Did you slice it really really thin, like you would for SOS?


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 18, 2008)

guess i dont know what sos would be.


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 16, 2008)

What kind of wood did you use? And the sugar cure is all you used?


----------



## tony111 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks great Bill , did you soak them in brine or just the injection? I have always taken mine up to 160....might try the lower temp next time for a little more moisture. Just got a bag of Morton Sugar Cure and am wanting to try it out . Again nice looking job on thr roast!


----------



## goat (Feb 16, 2008)

That looks really great and I am sure that you will enjoy it.


----------



## funh2o (Feb 16, 2008)

Bill,
Ummmm.....that sure looks tasty. You inject them and then let them sit in the fridge for 7 days? I don't know if I could wait that long....LOL Do you put any kind of a rub on them, or do you just use the injection?

Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Happy smokin

Steve


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 16, 2008)

FUNH2O;157317 said:
			
		

> Bill,
> Ummmm.....that sure looks tasty. You inject them and then let them sit in the fridge for 7 days? I don't know if I could wait that long....LOL Do you put any kind of a rub on them, or do you just use the injection?
> 
> Nice job
> ...


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 16, 2008)

Good lookin grub!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey Sparky, ain't never been fraid of the weather, but we work 10 hour days in it, so, just won't freeze my kister off smokin my foods if I don't have to!  Wan't to get the wood furnace hooked up in my shop this next summer, then I will feel more like smokin when jack frost slaps us silly again!


----------

